# crochet a sweater



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Found this video on youtube. It shows exactly how to crochet a little dog sweater. I watch this girl's nail manicure videos alot but this is a first craft video i've seen for her. 




Hope this helps someone wanting to make a sweater for their furbaby.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Like her nails ! i may try that, i used to crochet years ago


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She has tons of nail videos. I love her!! The awesome thing about this video is that she shows it step by step rather than just verbal instructions. So it makes it easier to understand. I crocheted years ago and learned to knit too but wasn't too good other than making a nice neck scarf. lol I've since kinda forgotten how to knit though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

She's really adorable! Great video, awesome sweater!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

_I'm gong to watch that when I get a few minutes. Thank you for sharing it!!! I crocheted a sweater for my Shih Tzu years ago, and she never really wore it. My Lhasa Apso did, and my Cocker Spaniel can, now, but it was a made up pattern and could use some improvements. This one looks really cute and I'm anxious to try it!_


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

if only crochetin was that easy....LOL :albino:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> if only crochetin was that easy....LOL :albino:



True! Not all of us are that talented.
I guess you and I will stick to _buying_,lol.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

girls crocheting is super duper easy. I did it when i was a kid. You ladies can do it.
Learn to Crochet : Let's start at the beginning : Frequently-Asked Questions (FAQ) about Knitting and Crochet : Lion Brand Yarn
watch this!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thanks Cheryl, I'll check it out!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

you are welcome  There is video instruction with that last link i put up. I can't learn well by reading i HAVE to watch.  lol


----------



## GypsyChi (Nov 20, 2011)

wow great thanks for the video , im just learning how to do this her video is so clear...love it.ty!!


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm working on a sweater for Cupcake and for my brother's Mini Dachshund puppy. They're pretty easy and aren't taking too long to work up. The only thing that bothers me about my work is that hers looks so puffy and insulating. I'm using Caron Simply Soft and it looks more like a department store knit sweater which is okay because it looks pretty but I think it would be warmer made with that RED HEART that she is using. So that's my tip, use a puffy yarn lol

I'll post a picture when they are done


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll have to try this method. I can only sort of crochet and knit. I think the hardest parts about crocheting and knitting are increasing and decreasing. I have made sweaters for Venus using a round Knifty Knitter loom, and I really liked the results. 

I love sewing because it's so much faster, and it's a lot easier to do. The yarn and hook or needles are hard to control sometimes. I'm a little bit hesitant to do anything by hand like crocheting because I'm lazy and need results fast. 

I would like to be good enough to crochet a dress for Venus.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

I cant knit but i love to crochet, awsome vid.


----------

